# Which Correction values to use for RS model 33-4050?



## lexx2004 (Jun 5, 2007)

I noticed that the downloadable .cal file for this model is different from the correction values presented in a previous post (post was called "SPL Meter Correction Tables"). In the post I'm referring to, Sonnie Parker did some extensive comparisons between the old analog RS meter (33-2050), the new analog RS meter (33-4050), the RS digital meter (33-2055) and his professionally calibrated ECM8000. The findings were posted on the forum but are drastically different from the downloadable .cal file for the RS 33-4050 model. Just wondering which values to use:

Sonnie's results vs. .cal downloadable file
10 hz - +7.29 vs. +16.91
20 hz - +3.25 vs. +6.56 

Any help would be appreciated. I realize that there is a lot of variance from one RS meter to the next, for any given model number, so I'll be upgrading to the Galaxy CM-140 eventually.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Use the downloadable file. 

The cal files were changed after Sonnie sent his ECM8000 away for professional calibration. We consider them the most accurate.

brucek


----------



## lexx2004 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for your help brucek.


----------

